# Evans Colson Olympic



## oldbmxer66

My wife got me this bicycle for my birthday last week. I really like the springer, it is unique. Does anyone know what year this bicycle is?


----------



## yeshoney

*Evans Olympic Bike*

First, great looking bike!  I am jealous to say the least.  I have been looking for a long time for one of these bikes.  They rarely show up on ebay and when they do there is always some issue with them whether missing parts or needing a complete resto.  These are mid to late 50's bikes to coincide with the olympics.  I can't pin down a year, maybe someone else can help with that. I can tell you that if you wish to sell or trade this bike, please, please, PLEASE give me a shout.  We will work until a deal is done.

Thanks, Joe

aka YESHONEY

TFGNJRG@aol.com


----------



## oldbmxer66

I think it is a 1957 after looking at oldroads.com


----------



## balloontirecruiser

*Colson Fans*

I think Colsons are very under-rated. I have a late forties Boys Colson and it is the nicest bike I've ever owned. Nice Bikes! Yours are a little fancier than mine


----------



## 63nova

*colson catalog?*

hey all newbie here, i bought a ladies bike today at the swap, and the guy said its a colson evans ,is there any online catalogs to use for verification?
sorta like the bunch o bikes site to run ser#'s
thanx


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

*Evans-Colson*

I have two evans-colsons,One is a boys 1955 olympic that had the cushioner front suspension. Someone changed the front to a set of chrome forks but otherwise the bike is complete.There is a picture on the national bicycle history archive of america site.The other bike is a 1957 evans-colson boys with the later front suspension.It has no tank but is all there also has stainless fenders.I will sell this one for $150.00 or trade for the front parts for the other one.


----------



## monkeylight

*1956 Evans Colson Special*

I have a 1956 orange and white Evans Colson Special.  The guy I got it from said it was the last year for the balloon tire but I'm not exactly sure what he meant by that.  It's gorgeous and a comfortable ride.  Up for sale too!  (more pictures available).  I also have a 24" with chrome squared fenders, long chrome chain guard, and solid chrome back rack.  Looking for info on that one.  (I'll get pictures soon.)


----------



## monkeylight

*Evans Cycle Co. black & Chrome*

Looking for help with this one.  It's tagged ECC Evans Cycle Co. from St. Clemens, Mich.  We originally thought it was an Evans Colson (only looking at the EC) but realize that isn't the case.  Black boys frame with 24 x 1.75 tires; square fenders; chrome rack, fenders, and extra long & skinny chain guard.  The serial # starts G0245 I think (very hard to read) so I'm wondering if that isn't Feb, '45?  I'm looking for any info you might have about this bike.  Many thanks in advance!


----------



## RMS37

I don?t have a lot of information about Evans bicycles but I can help a bit. Your 24? bike is definitely an Evans product and was produced between 1957 and 1962. 

Evans purchased the bicycle division of the Colson Company in 1953. At first the bicycles were badged Evans-Colson but by about 1957 the Colson name was dropped and the bikes were sold under the Evans name alone. Evans introduced several new frames and features during this time including the square fenders and the rocket themed Evan-Action springer but ultimately left the bicycle market in 1962. 

The Evans factory was located in Plymouth Michigan at least through 1960 so the St. Clemens MI address may be a distribution address or possibly mean the bike is a 61 or 62?


----------



## monkeylight

Thanks for the info.  I knew some of the history but must have flipped the order of Evans and Colson ownership.  Any knowledge of serial numbers for dating?


----------



## RMS37

I don?t know of anyone with a system or list for translating Evans serial numbers into production dates but I have two Evans frames with the serial numbers F011165B26 and F077758B26 stamped into the rear dropout. Two numbers from frames that I don?t know the year of is essentially nothing to go on or project from.

But?. It is always fun to guess and see what comes of it.

Both are boy?s 26? frames which may explain the last three characters. I?ll guess that the F might be the year and the following number a sequential production number.

As Evans began producing bikes in 1953 or 54 they would have reached the letter F in 1958 or 1959, if they began with the letter ?A?.  

Projecting this concept one step further would make your bike a 1959 or 1960 model.

Of course this is a complete, off the top of my head guess, if anyone wants to post more Evans numbers perhaps a pattern with a more legitimate base will emerge.


----------



## Zaz

Harley Earl designed bicycles for Evans Colson but I don't know if he lasted till 1957.


----------



## Backpedaler

no info but what a nice wife - my ex ALWAYS said "how many bikes do you need??!!


----------



## Evans24

*evans 24 chrome*



monkeylight said:


> Looking for help with this one.  It's tagged ECC Evans Cycle Co. from St. Clemens, Mich.  We originally thought it was an Evans Colson (only looking at the EC) but realize that isn't the case.  Black boys frame with 24 x 1.75 tires; square fenders; chrome rack, fenders, and extra long & skinny chain guard.
> I have this same exact bike - did they have head badges or stickers?  Would anyone be interested in buying it?  It is in the same condition.


----------

